

Collaboration just got a lot easier, see how... - csallen
http://taskforce.posterous.com/collaboration-just-got-a-lot-easier-see-how

======
ryandvm
We use Google Apps (Premier) for our work. It still boggles my mind that
Google hasn't even bothered applying a thin layer of enterprise social to the
Tasks list. It would be a killer feature (up there with group calendaring).

EDIT: Hmm. I see this integrates with Google Apps. Would be interested in an
invite code for our domain if you're giving them out.

~~~
niccolop
It's a browser extension, so will work on any Google Apps account - your
colleagues will just need to download the app. Email me at: nic@taskforceapp -
and we'll get one over.

~~~
BrainScraps
It may be a bit late for this, but maybe you should implement a separate
invite code for HN readers. Just so that you can measure who is coming
directly from HN and who is coming from Twitter activity. A thought, take it
or leave it.

------
rhizome
Just on first blush, the title of this post does not make me want to visit the
site.

------
pinko
Without an invite code, this is indistinguishable from vaporware.

~~~
niccolop
tweet us @taskforce and we'll get one over. Thanks!

~~~
pinko
Thank you. My intent was not actually to beg for a code so much as snarkily
(sorry!) point out my annoyance at the need for one -- but I appreciate the
gesture and will check it out.

~~~
pig
People who complain about a product that they have no intention of becoming a
customer of are really annoying, especially in a startup focused community.
Invite method is needed to ensure smooth rollout and scaling. Bugs can be
fixed as reports come in, without getting the same bug report from 1000
people.

~~~
rhizome
Why are they annoying? Don't you want to be able to acquire customers who
originally had no intention of joining/buying/etc.? To do this, you'd be well-
advised to _at least_ take non-customers' opinions at face value without
rejecting them out of hand. Reasons why people won't give you business can be
just as useful as reasons why they will. Perhaps more.

